# Enclosure size



## Covey1701 (10 mo ago)

Hello guys. Im asking if a 6x3x2 foot enclosure will be enough for 3 turtles (2 of them will be 7 inches and one will be 8-9 inches). It'll hold around 270 gallons of water and plenty of space for the turtles. Currently i have 2 turtles (6 inches and 7 inches) but ill get another turtle that'll grow 7-8 inches max. Will it be enough for all 3 of them? At maximum they'll all grow maybe 8 inches.


----------

